
Can Customs and Border Officials Search Your Phone? These Are Your Rights - lisper
http://www.philly.com/philly/news/Can-Customs-and-Border-Officials-Search-Your-Phone-These-Are-Your-Rights.html
======
craigds
Skims over rights for non US citizens. Does the US Constitution protect me at
all in any regard, being a foreigner? The things the CBP can do with citizens
is crazy enough, but from my understanding the things they can do with non-
citizens is even more ridiculous.

~~~
tathougies
The constitution protects everyone in the United states. The area before you
walk in before going through customs doesn't count, although you do have some
limited statutory protections. American citizens are protected because we must
eventually be allowed into American territory at which point american law
kicks in, but we are not guaranteed that our property can also come through
the border.

My advice is always the same -- don't pass through any international border
with anything you'll be too sad about losing. Countries are weird

------
pentae
TLDR: You have no rights.

